

Isomorphic JavaScript - stagas
https://github.com/isojs/isojs

======
arcatek
I'm not quite sure to understand what this repo is for. Can you explain?

~~~
coldtea
A manifesto from somebody who thinks that the JS players will ditch backwards
compatibility and write a new language still named "Javascript" that will "fix
what's wrong" with JS....

~~~
stagas
There's nothing wrong with JS, the language, IMO. Quite the opposite, while JS
has matured, the tools haven't. Backwards compatibility causes more friction
and issues than those it solves. I'm suggesting we design solutions that aim
for the future, not the past.

